# Crappie fishing around houston?



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

I need to go crappie fishing but i don't have a boat or a clue about where to do it here. I grew up crappie fishing so I know whats up. Can anyone point me in the right direction i am located in texas city but will drive like an hour and half


----------



## penubly (Aug 4, 2005)

*Sorry to tell you this..*

I'm a big crappie fan, but have not been able to find anything in the area. I've caught fish at Livingston and Conroe, but you need a boat.

As far as shore fishing, I did catch a few at Brazos Bend SP years ago, but nothing to brag about.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/spdest/findadest/parks/sheldon_lake/


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

Raven Lake up at Huntsville State Park is a great place to fish on the banks. They have several piers you can fish on or just fish from the bank. The bass are CPR but everything else is a go.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

bigcountryjc said:


> I need to go crappie fishing but i don't have a boat or a clue about where to do it here. I grew up crappie fishing so I know whats up. Can anyone point me in the right direction i am located in texas city but will drive like an hour and half


Lake Somerville Marina.......They have a fish house and you can fish off the docks as well......979 289-2321


----------



## woods2257 (Mar 18, 2008)

*fishing*

email me at [email protected] i wil talk to you about fishing


----------

